# Johannes Heesters "schafft die 108!"



## Stefan102 (30 Nov. 2011)

​
Erst vor ein paar Tagen war die Sorge um Johannes „Jopie“ Heesters (107) groß. Wegen eines Schwächeanfalls musste der Entertainer in ein Krankenhaus eingeliefert werden, und das ausgerechnet so kurz vor seinem Geburtstag. Am 5. Dezember nämlich wird er 108 und möchte diese stattliche Zahl auch gebührend feiern. Seine Familie sei nach wie vor besorgt, aber guter Dinge hieß es. Nun meldete sich der 107-Jährige auch selbst zu Wort.

Zwar muss Jopie vorerst noch zur Beobachtung im Krankenhaus bleiben, aber aus reinen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen, wie es heißt. Alle Termine sowie die geplante Geburtstagsfeier wurden aber erstmal abgesagt, wie die Bild berichtet. Der Schauspieler und Sänger ist jedoch noch lange nicht bereit zum Sterben und ließ ausrichten: „Ich verspreche euch: Ich schaffe die 108! Und ich werde so schnell wie möglich wieder auf die Bühne kommen.“ Wenn das mal keine klare Ansage ist!

Wir wünschen ihm gute Besserung und dass er schnell wieder zu Kräften kommt. Denn auch wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn der 108. nicht der letzte Geburtstag bleibt. 

(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Franky70 (30 Nov. 2011)

Der überlebt uns alle...


----------



## krawutz (1 Dez. 2011)

Glaub ich nicht. So was ähnliches hat er 1805 auch schon mal versprochen.


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2011)

Der ist doch schon vor vielen Jahren gestorben, er will es nur nicht wahrhaben


----------



## tommie3 (1 Dez. 2011)

Der Trainiert jetzt erstmal für den nächsten Marathon,so wie der hundertjährige Inder bei Stern TV gestern.Dem wird er es doch wohl zeigen.


----------



## fritze99 (2 Dez. 2011)

Glückwunsch an Joppi!


----------



## Sachse (2 Dez. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Der überlebt uns alle...



das Gefühl hab ich mittlerweile auch 

wenn man mal bedenkt, wie ungesund der gelebt hat, meine Hochachtung. Dann werd ich ich mind. genauso alt, steht ihm diesbezügllich in nichts nach


----------

